# Canon Unveils New Binoculars Featuring Enhanced Image Stabilization Technologies



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2017)

```
<em>New Binoculars are the Ideal Tools for Outdoor Enthusiasts, Travel, and Sports</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., August 2, 2017</strong> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced three new additions to its portfolio of Canon Image Stabilized Binoculars with the 14×32 IS, 12×32 IS and 10×32 IS. While all current Canon binoculars are equipped with an image stabilization (IS) function, new to these binocular models is Lens Shift Image Stabilization Technology. The IS technology, found in Canon EF lenses, allows users to see an even sharper image by moving the IS lens to correct optical axis. This technology incorporates a vibration gyro mechanism that assists in canceling out the effects of user-shake or movement.</p>
<p>In addition, the new binoculars are the first Canon binoculars to feature Powered Image Stabilization, a feature frequently found in Canon digital cameras and camcorders. Even the slightest shake when using high- magnification binoculars could translate into a blurred or unstable image from the binocular. When a user utilizes the Powered IS user-shake and movement can be quickly corrected and image quality remains intact.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Canon is very proud of its imaging heritage and ability to utilize technologies and solutions across a broad spectrum of products, including our line of Canon Image Stabilized Binoculars,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The technology implemented into these new models will enhance users’ experiences while offering the familiarity and quality they trust in Canon optics.”</p>
<p><strong>Additional features include:</strong></p>
<ul type="disc">
<li>Microcomputer Control Technology</li>
<li>Improved Design and Comfortable Grip</li>
<li>Field Flattener Lens</li>
<li>Super Spectra Lens Coating</li>
<li>6.6 ft. (2m) Minimum Focusing Distance</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong></p>
<p>Canon’s new 14×32 IS, 12×32 IS and 10×32 IS binocular models are scheduled to be available November 2017 for an estimated retail price of $1449.00, $1399.00 and $1349.00 respectively.* For more information, please visit: <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/binoculars/image_stabilizer" target="blank"><b>https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/binoculars/image_stabilizer</b></a></p>


		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-30634 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/14x32-3q-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/14x32-3q-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/14x32-3q-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/14x32-3q-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/12x32-front-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/12x32-front-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/12x32-front-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/12x32-front-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/12x32-3q-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/12x32-3q-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/12x32-3q-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/12x32-3q-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/10x32-front-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/10x32-front-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/10x32-front-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/10x32-front-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/10x32-3q-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/10x32-3q-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/10x32-3q-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/10x32-3q-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/14x32-front-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/14x32-front-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/14x32-front-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/14x32-front-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2017)

If the power to operate them could be generated from the shaking, rather than batteries, that would be a revolution... and perpetual motion as well.


----------



## Talys (Aug 2, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If the power to operate them could be generated from the shaking, rather than batteries, that would be a revolution... and perpetual motion as well.



It should be like a mechanical watch, where the power to operate them is generated by any motion


----------



## Tangent (Aug 2, 2017)

I've been hoping for a refresh of the IS binocs. This is a nice step forward -- but over $1.3k for Canon binocs with 32 mm objectives???   ???

It looks like prices have increased on the older models as well. My old 10x30 IS were something like $300 a few years ago.

They do take AA's, not self-powered. Follow the link to canonusa and you will find more info and 3 brief videos as well. 

Wow, $1350 for 10x32's. For that price they better come with a good case.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2017)

Tangent said:


> Wow, $1350 for 10x32's. For that price they better come with a good case.



From what I've seen, the street prices of their binoculars are substantially lower than the Canon MSRP. For example, the 10x42L set lists for $2000 on Canon USA's online store, and they're $1050 at Adorama (which is $450 of the 'regular' price of $1500).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2017)

I've preordered the 14x32's, they'll be perfect for around the yard. I don't have anywhere to set up a nice spotting scope in the house. I travel with Leica Ultravid 8x42s.

They're pricey, but I've never been let down by IS binoculars.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 2, 2017)

This seems a good place to ask. I have a pair of the older Canon IS binoculars, but recently they developed a fault, and I can't focus both eyes at once (the IS seems to work fine still). Since they're covered in rubber, I can't easily see inside - are they repairable? Can binoculars in general, especially weatherproof ones, be repaired? If anyone knows, I'd be most grateful.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2017)

scyrene said:


> This seems a good place to ask. I have a pair of the older Canon IS binoculars, but recently they developed a fault, and I can't focus both eyes at once (the IS seems to work fine still). Since they're covered in rubber, I can't easily see inside - are they repairable? Can binoculars in general, especially weatherproof ones, be repaired? If anyone knows, I'd be most grateful.



They absolutely can, it just sounds like an element has come out of alignment. I'm not sure if they're like lenses, in that there are alignment screws under the rubber or if the binoculars have to be opened up.


----------



## mag (Aug 3, 2017)

I was hoping for an update to the 10x42 L in a similar manner. Still nothing on this front. :'(
Any hints whether such update is in the works?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2017)

mag said:


> I was hoping for an update to the 10x42 L in a similar manner. Still nothing on this front. :'(
> Any hints whether such update is in the works?



No one leaks binoculars, which is unfortunate, as I'm a nut for them.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 3, 2017)

32mm objective is a joke at best. Will stick with my Pentax and Zeiss binoculars with larger 45mm and 54mm objectives.


----------



## Botts (Aug 3, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> 32mm objective is a joke at best. Will stick with my Pentax and Zeiss binoculars with larger 45mm and 54mm objectives.



32mm objective is awesome if you are packing them though. If I know I've got access to my vehicle, I'll take my 10x50s, but the lighter glass is awesome for hiking.

Forgive me for not understanding Canon's marketing speak, but how is this different than the current IS binoculars:


> In addition, the new binoculars are the first Canon binoculars to feature Powered Image Stabilization, a feature frequently found in Canon digital cameras and camcorders. Even the slightest shake when using high- magnification binoculars could translate into a blurred or unstable image from the binocular. When a user utilizes the Powered IS user-shake and movement can be quickly corrected and image quality remains intact.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2017)

Botts said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > 32mm objective is a joke at best. Will stick with my Pentax and Zeiss binoculars with larger 45mm and 54mm objectives.
> ...


Physical dimensions for that 10x32 are 142 x 171 x 77mm and weight 780 gms(excluding batteries) just for comparison dimensions for Zeiss 10x32 are 117 x 125mm and weight of 510 gms. I know what you mean by attractiveness of smaller binoculars with 32mm objective but these aren't small by any stretch of measurement but rather that IS adds too much bulk to the otherwise what would have been excellent travel companions. Also unlike most other binoculars in the price range these IS binoculars aren't even fogproof or waterproof.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 5, 2017)

It's not the 32mm diameter on its own that is crucial but it is the combination with the magnification that determines exit pupil size that is important. 8x32 makes for excellent lightweight hiking binoculars as they are light and have an exit pupil of 4mm, which can be used in fairly dim conditions. 14x32 gives an exit pupil of only 2.3mm, which is good for bright light only.

I am afraid Canon rarely features in lists of recommended binoculars.


----------



## weixing (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi,
I had used my friend Canon 15x50 IS... they are really good. Look bulky and heavy, but actually quite comfortable when used. 

Anyway, just wonder why the new one so much more expensive compare to the older version??



scyrene said:


> This seems a good place to ask. I have a pair of the older Canon IS binoculars, but recently they developed a fault, and I can't focus both eyes at once (the IS seems to work fine still). Since they're covered in rubber, I can't easily see inside - are they repairable? Can binoculars in general, especially weatherproof ones, be repaired? If anyone knows, I'd be most grateful.


 Did you accidentally adjust the diopter (the adjustable ring on the right-side eyepiece)? Just in case you never calibrate the focus of a binocular before, follow the below step:
1) Close your right eye and look through the left eyepiece... if you have problem closing your right eye, just use the bino lens cover to cover only the right lens. Adjust the center focusing ring to focus sharply on the subject.

2) Now close your left eye and look through the right eyepiece... if you have problem closing your left eye, again, use the bino lens cover to cover only the left lens. Do not adjust the focus using the center focusing ring... instead only turn the right-side eyepiece diopter ring to focus.

3) After this calibration, you should be able to focus by only adjusting the center focusing ring.

Have a nice day.


----------



## JimS (Aug 5, 2017)

*Who are these designed for? not birdwatchers*

I don't understand these new models at all. (I say this as someone who has owned the 8x25 IS, 10x30 II IS, 12x36 IS and 10x42 L IS, and I still own the two 10X models.)

I vaguely understand the high end bino market (over $500) as being aimed primarily at birdwatchers. They overwhelmingly seem to want 8X or 10X, with a premium on brightness so an objective lens at least 4X the magnification (8x32, 8x40, 10x40, etc). The Canon models are too high powered resulting in fields of view that are too narrow to follow a moving object such as a bird, and they are not bright enough.

Magnifications greater than 10X seem to be aimed at astronomy uses, but that would seem a very small market,

The other notable absence in these new models is the use of low dispersion glass (Canon usually calls this ED glass I believe). This glass allows high light transmission and reduces chromatic aberration, and is fairly standard in binoculars at these prices, and is found in the current 10x42 L binos. 

The current 10x42 L binos have some appeal to boaters, and are waterproof. Waterfproofness is a standard feature of binos in this price range, but again, these new models do not mention it. The Canon site does not even claim them to be "weatherproof" (the current non-L binos are not weatherproof either).

I am a huge fan of IS in binos when it is done right. When Canon came out with the 10x42 L IS binos years ago, I quickly bought a pair -- They are bright, have ED glass, very sharp, wide field of view. Unfortunately, they are VERY heavy, come out of alignment too easily, and do not have the lenses set back from the edges far enough and thus are fingerprint magnets. 

Even though I own a pair of top-of-the-line Zeiss 8x40 binos, the Canon 10x42 L IS are still are my go-to binos for long-distance viewing and viewing from boats because of the IS and quality of the glass. But they have so much room for improvement....and Canon chooses not to update them. A major disappointment.

The 10X, 12X, and 14X models all seem to come with the same body, just different eyepieces. The big change seems to be in the design of the case which is now arguably more ergonomic than the bulky shape of the original models. However, the 10X binos are larger and heavier than the model they replace as well as being more expensive.

I suspect these new models are going to have the same, or even lower sales, than the current lineup.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 5, 2017)

14.5mm Eyerelief is not enough for me as I have have filmstar eyelashes .. (on a hairy ugly bloke.. nature has a weird sense of humour) Ideally I need ~20mm eye relief or the eyepiece gets smeared with grease every time I blink.

anyway..

Wanting to use Binos for astronomy, what I might buy is something like this: https://www.celestron.com/products/skymaster-dx-9x63-binocular

(eye relief isn't bad at 17mm, I could probably cope with that)

For the price difference I could afford a propper mount and then my arms will never get tired, IS is nice but not 5x the price nice, especially with such a weedy aperture.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 5, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > This seems a good place to ask. I have a pair of the older Canon IS binoculars, but recently they developed a fault, and I can't focus both eyes at once (the IS seems to work fine still). Since they're covered in rubber, I can't easily see inside - are they repairable? Can binoculars in general, especially weatherproof ones, be repaired? If anyone knows, I'd be most grateful.
> ...



Brilliant, thanks very much! 



weixing said:


> Did you accidentally adjust the diopter (the adjustable ring on the right-side eyepiece)? Just in case you never calibrate the focus of a binocular before, follow the below step:
> 1) Close your right eye and look through the left eyepiece... if you have problem closing your right eye, just use the bino lens cover to cover only the right lens. Adjust the center focusing ring to focus sharply on the subject.
> 
> 2) Now close your left eye and look through the right eyepiece... if you have problem closing your left eye, again, use the bino lens cover to cover only the left lens. Do not adjust the focus using the center focusing ring... instead only turn the right-side eyepiece diopter ring to focus.
> ...



Good point, but it's not that. They worked fine for a couple of years, then they broke, so I guess something's come loose inside. It's hard to describe, but in addition to the two eyes being unable to focus together (and I got a friend to double check, in case it was my brain at fault!), something is making a slight clunking noise inside when I turn the focus ring.



JimS said:


> I vaguely understand the high end bino market (over $500) as being aimed primarily at birdwatchers. They overwhelmingly seem to want 8X or 10X, with a premium on brightness so an objective lens at least 4X the magnification (8x32, 8x40, 10x40, etc). The Canon models are too high powered resulting in fields of view that are too narrow to follow a moving object such as a bird, and they are not bright enough.
> 
> Magnifications greater than 10X seem to be aimed at astronomy uses, but that would seem a very small market,



Fwiw I have the 18x50 and I agree it is too high-magnification for some styles of birdwatching (e.g. scanning a large amount of habitat for something), but the FOV is (roughly) the same as through my camera viewfinder at 1000mm, which is what I've tended to use for bird photography for some time, so the perspectives works for me, as it's what I'm used to


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 5, 2017)

My 10x42L IS binoculars are the most useful and amazing piece of optics I've ever owned or used. I got them used (and a spectacular deal) but if you don't do that, they are really expensive. I was surprised when they were discontinued and am surprised now that they don't have a direct replacement.

I have used the 10x30s, 12x36 IIs, 15x50s and 18x50s. The 12x42L's are by far my favorite, but the 12x36 II's are a close second.


----------



## JimS (Aug 6, 2017)

*AFAIK the 10x42 IS L binos are still being made by Canon*

Lee Jay wrote:



> My 10x42L IS binoculars are the most useful and amazing piece of optics I've ever owned or used. I got them used (and a spectacular deal) but if you don't do that, they are really expensive. I was surprised when they were discontinued and am surprised now that they don't have a direct replacement.



the 10x42L IS binos are still shown on Canon's U.S. website. What led you to conclude that Canon has discontinued them?

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/binoculars/is-binoculars/10-x-42-l-is-wp


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 6, 2017)

*Re: AFAIK the 10x42 IS L binos are still being made by Canon*



JimS said:


> Lee Jay wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I looked, they had disappeared from Canon's website and were listed as unavailable from both B&H and Adorama. Maybe there was some sort of short term supply problem.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 25, 2017)

This is both an observation and a question for those that likely know better than I do. But I was thinking about these newly released binoculars. In Canon's lineup, I figured that they were sacrificing light gathering ability for the benefit of size and weight. 

But, as I've thought about astro more, one thing I read is that light gathering is great for faint stars/galaxies, etc, but for things that are already relatively bright, the lack of light gathering ability helps with contrast and keeps the sky black and accentuates the brighter stars. If true, for a lot of astro, these binoculars might be very good. So, Canon might actually be targeting not only those that want magnification, size and weight, but maybe also astro?

Thoughts?


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 29, 2017)

docsmith said:


> This is both an observation and a question for those that likely know better than I do. But I was thinking about these newly released binoculars. In Canon's lineup, I figured that they were sacrificing light gathering ability for the benefit of size and weight.
> 
> But, as I've thought about astro more, one thing I read is that light gathering is great for faint stars/galaxies, etc, but for things that are already relatively bright, the lack of light gathering ability helps with contrast and keeps the sky black and accentuates the brighter stars. If true, for a lot of astro, these binoculars might be very good. So, Canon might actually be targeting not only those that want magnification, size and weight, but maybe also astro?
> 
> Thoughts?



nope.. I'd always want maximum brightness.. for oldies (I'm starting to get that way) eyes will no longer dilate so much as the kids, so an exit pupil of say 6mm can be fine, which means 8x50 rather than 7x50, but too much magnification means you just see a sea of dots wobbling before your eyes.. back off a little and you can recognise patterns you can see with the naked eye, but with far more detail going on between the dots, and bigger aperture means more detail going on, so you might as well go all the way to the maximum and get 7x50 or 10x70 or similar.

If you want higher magnification, get a telescope... or even one of these:

https://www.vixenoptics.com/Vixen-Bt-126-Binocular-Telescope-p/14306.htm


----------

